# 20 Long Shellie Tank -- Compatibility questions



## entomodonata (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a planted tank guy, but I'd like to change things up and try a shelldweller tank.

Would Neolamprologus caudopunctatus AND Lamprologus stappersii be OK together in a 20 gallon long? I was thinking a pair/trio of each. Or should I pick one and stick with a species tank?

I'd set the tank up with intricate rockword on one side planted with Anubias and Java Fern and a few shells. The other side would be all shells.

Also -- does PH matter in this tank? I've read the PH isn't an issue for shellies if acclimated properly. I plan on using inert black sand if PH isn't the case, but if it is, I'll have to look into purchasing some reef sand or buffering with crushed coral.


----------



## Vamze (Feb 16, 2012)

I would go for an Ocellatus species tank if I were you. Read todays featured article on the front page, it gives a few reasons why this species is just very entertaining to study.

Your decor sounds nice. Just make sure to cover the sand in shells. Literally.

And PH matters to the extent that it should be somewhere within the 6.5 to 9.0 range.


----------



## entomodonata (Feb 24, 2012)

Vamze said:


> I would go for an Ocellatus species tank if I were you. Read todays featured article on the front page, it gives a few reasons why this species is just very entertaining to study.
> 
> Your decor sounds nice. Just make sure to cover the sand in shells. Literally.
> 
> And PH matters to the extent that it should be somewhere within the 6.5 to 9.0 range.


Not really interested in Ocellatus. I much prefer the look of N. caudopunctatus and L. stappersii. If I had to pick one, I'd probably go with a N. caudopunctatus species tank.

Would love to keep them together if possible, though.


----------



## entomodonata (Feb 24, 2012)

Any other opinions on this?


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

caudopunks are NOT shell dwellers.. However, they are very beautiful fish... I give +1 to the occies though. They are great to watch!!

I would not put punks with anything smaller than them.. They are bullys, and I had to get rid of my punks because they beat my occies up.

I am also a planted tank guy(CRS) as well as cichlids.. Cichlids (especially African) require more rock than plants, so keep that in mind.. Also you need a bottom that is almost entirely sand. Shell dwellers bury, and dig up shells and move them around... You need LOADS of shells...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A vote for caudopunctatus. Among my top three favorite Tangs (calvus, caudos and Synodontis).


----------



## scottdeasy (Jan 11, 2011)

I really like the caudopunctatus as well, and I have not found them to be overly aggressive...yet. 
I am actually trying a very similar set up with brevis and caudos in a 20long, but I intended on moving the caudos out at some point to a longer tank as they seem to enjoy their swimming space. I have never tried caudos before, but they are becoming one of my new favorites.
I agree about them not being true shellies. They seem as undecided about shells as the information I have read about them. They will play in and around them, but seem to much prefer being out and about. 
I got a few on a whim in a large order and they turned out to be my favorite of the group. Win.


----------



## entomodonata (Feb 24, 2012)

If I decided to stick with just Caudopunks (maybe a pair, or a trio) -- what would be some suitable tankmates for them in the 20L?

Doesn't have to be other cichlids, but I'd like the tank to look somewhat natural. I'm not going to have some South American characins in there, that's for sure. Forgive my Tanganyikan ingorance  .


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

20g then just go one species long term. A very wide choice but no way will two shellys breed well that close together. Co existance is pos. multies and brevis or multies or brevis and a dwarf Altolamp.
Occies or punks will want the whole tank.

All the best James


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

24Tropheus said:


> 20g then just go one species long term.


 :thumb:


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

+1

I would always go with just one species in a relatively small tank. Like that you get to see their real behavior, in a tank with mixed up Shelly's, fish is only busy defending theirselves in my opinion.


----------



## entomodonata (Feb 24, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> 20g then just go one species long term. A very wide choice but no way will two shellys breed well that close together. Co existance is pos. multies and brevis or multies or brevis and a dwarf Altolamp.
> Occies or punks will want the whole tank.
> 
> All the best James


Thanks James.

I like the dwarf Altolamps, I might go that way and try to mix them with some brevis/multis in a 20L. Any recommendation on how many of each? Or a specific dwarf Altolamp that you'd recommend?

If I decide to go with Caudopunks -- how many would be a good idea in a 20L?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I love the punks- I recently sold my breeding pair, but they did beautifully raising multiple batches of fry in a 20 gallon. Chances are you will only be able to keep a pair once they're grown, but start with at least 5 fish if buying juveniles so that you have a good chance of getting a compatible pair.

As for another species in a 20g long: while they'll be awesome by themselves, there's a decent chance that the punks could get along with a pair of small julidochromis (transcriptus or ornatus), dwarf altolamps (if you can find them), or perhaps a pair of brevis or a colony of multifaciatus. With any of these suggestions, you'd need to do some careful aquascaping to clearly define separate territories.


----------



## entomodonata (Feb 24, 2012)

triscuit said:


> I love the punks- I recently sold my breeding pair, but they did beautifully raising multiple batches of fry in a 20 gallon. Chances are you will only be able to keep a pair once they're grown, but start with at least 5 fish if buying juveniles so that you have a good chance of getting a compatible pair.
> 
> As for another species in a 20g long: while they'll be awesome by themselves, there's a decent chance that the punks could get along with a pair of small julidochromis (transcriptus or ornatus), dwarf altolamps (if you can find them), or perhaps a pair of brevis or a colony of multifaciatus. With any of these suggestions, you'd need to do some careful aquascaping to clearly define separate territories.


Thanks Triscuit. Maybe I'll wait til Petco has their $1/gallon sale and pick up a 40 breeder to set up as a Tanganyikan tank instead. It would open up more possibilities for me as far as combining species.

The big thing I'm trying to avoid is a flat looking tank, a trait I've seen a lot of shelldweller tanks have. Coming from the planted tank world, I'm a sucker for nice aquascapes and fore/mid/background differentiation. Time to start collecting some nice rocks!

The dwarf altolamps and the julidochromis are real nice, too. I'd love to have a tank with caudopunctatus, a dwarf altolamp, and a julidochromis species.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Sure, 40g is a great tank. But think about fish occupying different territories. Punks, julies and altos will all compete for the same territory types. Yeah, a flat tank can be fixed with aquascaping... not more fish. :thumb:


----------



## entomodonata (Feb 24, 2012)

triscuit said:


> Sure, 40g is a great tank. But think about fish occupying different territories. Punks, julies and altos will all compete for the same territory types. Yeah, a flat tank can be fixed with aquascaping... not more fish. :thumb:


Gotchya. I thought the punks were more of a rockdwelling / middle water species?

Any 'nano' fish that I could get to occupy the middle/top levels of the tank that would fit into the Tanganyikan theme? No Neon Tetras for this tank! My research indicates that there's a Tanganyikan killifish, but it looks a little too big for a 20-40 gallon.

Belive me, I've done my research, but opinions from people who have tried these fish combinations out are better solutions than any reading can produce!

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Punks, juli's and altos are all rock dwellers.

Upper water dwellers are largely cyps and paracyps. Cyps need 48". Paracyps need 36" from what I read.

Truly the caudpunctatus will use the entire tank.


----------

